# Shed build finished



## Doc

I posted about building an additional pole barn, and asked for thoughts on my proposed building locations.   (see pic 1 below)

Ended up with neither being an option I was happy with.  So ....I had the new location bulldozed and contracted to have a pole shed instead of a pole barn.  Not sure if the name is right but I call it a shed since it has 3 sides with 4th open, and we already have a pole barn so this helps avoid confusion.  

Here are pics of the project ending up with us loading some of the stuff in the He Shed, She Shed, Boat Shed.   Really it is a boat shed.

a link to original question thread:  http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=82828


----------



## Doc

and some more pics ...boat shed completed.


----------



## Doc

Much talk of concrete in the original thread.   As you can see I could not afford to concrete now but can add that down the road ...but first on the down the road is doors fo all 5 slots.  Randy the builder estimated about 2k per door.       Doable but it will be a year or three.   For now the side that is open is facing north east so it should be safe from our worst storms.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks good. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Nice looking shed. 

Plenty of room for backing things into place too


----------



## FrancSevin

Nice looking "she-shed."

Okay, SHE looks nice sitting on the tractor.


----------



## Doc

Melensdad said:


> Nice looking shed.
> 
> Plenty of room for backing things into place too


Plenty of room for backing things into space is one of the big reasons I choose that location.   Both my A and B proposed locations limited backing space and also limited where we park the empty trailers when boats are in the water.   Trailers normally sit in the A spot.  If a barn was there trailers would be hap hazard around the front yard.  Not good.   Main drawback to this location is you have to cross the yard to get to it.   But with about 12 boating weekends a year that traffic seems light and I think grass can hold up to that, especially if we vary the route.  We can go behind the house or around in front of the house.  Both work as long as things are dry.  If wet you have to go the front route.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Nice work Doc - I built a shop this summer too.  Picture is before gutters - which are now on.


30x40x16


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

But now I want a shed like yours too.


----------



## Bannedjoe

There is never enough room to store a man's shit.
Even less if you have a woman.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Great looking shed.   

I'm glad that you intend to put doors on it.  At the farm we had a pole barn that was open on 3-sides and had a dirt floor.  All it did was collect wind blown leaves and provide a haven for "animals".  After my in-laws passed we had it concreted and enclosed.  It's a much nicer place now.  

When I built mine a few years back I enclosed both ends for storage and the Gator and mower.  I left the center two stalls open at both ends so I could drive the tractors through and be easy to clean out.  It works pretty well for what I use it for.

Now I have to find a place to build an RV barn that doesn't require major construction.  I don't have much flat and level land left.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

EastTexFrank said:


> I don't have much flat and level land left.




That was my biggest challenge.  I don't have any really flat land.  I had to do a combination of building up one end and then making sure I had a monster french drain around the "high sides".  And lots of concrete to anchor things in place.  We've had a ton of rain in the last month or two and so far no pools of water.  Still waiting for a big snow fall to see if my assumptions make an ass out of me.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Bannedjoe said:


> There is never enough room to store a man's shit.
> Even less if you have a woman.


have you ever noticed how your shit is stuff and the wife's stuff is shit


----------



## Doc

PBinWA said:


> Nice work Doc - I built a shop this summer too.  Picture is before gutters - which are now on.
> 
> 
> 30x40x16


Nice PB.  Mine is 56 x 32 with a 4 ft overhang, 12' high which will work for all I own right now.   No plans for a motor home or anything 14' tall but one never knows.   Why did you go 16' high PB?  

I'm already anxious for concrete and doors ....hopefully one next year and one the year after.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Doc said:


> Why did you go 16' high PB?




Future mezzanine inside and a 10K lift.  In my case it was easier to build up than out.


----------



## Doc

PBinWA said:


> Future mezzanine inside and a 10K lift.  In my case it was easier to build up than out.


Good thinking.   A lift sure would be handy.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Of course,  I don’t have any real power out there yet.  Just a heavy duty extension cord running through a big conduit.  I figure I can just use my generator when I need more power.

In the mean time I’m using the lack of power to justify buying more cordless tools&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## EastTexFrank

PBinWA said:


> In the mean time I’m using the lack of power to justify buying more cordless tools��



Good thinking.  I'm proud of you!!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

PBinWA said:


> In the mean time I’m using the lack of power to justify buying more cordless tools��


----------



## Doc

I was able to add power to the shed.   You can see the fresh dirt from the ditch witch where we ran the line.  I used to hae a hot tub sitting on the deck so I had a 220 circuit just sitting there.   Tapped into that.  Two 15 amp circuits.  Mainly to run battery tenders to charge the boat batteries and a compressor once in awhile.


----------



## Big Dog

Someone has too many fkn toys!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Big Dog said:


> Someone has too many fkn toys!



Impossible!!!!


----------



## Doc

Big Dog said:


> Someone has too many fkn toys!


Spoken by the guy with the most toys of all and a monster garage filled with Harley's, Tractors, ATV's with a pool room over top of it all.


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> Spoken by the guy with the most toys of all and a monster garage filled with Harley's, Tractors, ATV's with a pool room over top of it all.


Leave me out if this!


----------

